# Is it normal to have an empty order status page..



## FullgoreEXE (Nov 19, 2010)

After proceeding with checkout? Usually these things are automated, but it's very possible it isn't at shoptemp and decided on asking here before sending in a customer service ticket. I was also wondering how long it took with express shipping to get your order (I live in Canada), for those who bought express.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 19, 2010)

Express? Couple of days.

And I don't think they update it until they get their payment, depending on how long that will take. Did you get an email? It should say "awaiting payment" in the email or something like that. Then when the status is changed, they'll send you another email.


----------



## FullgoreEXE (Nov 19, 2010)

Edit: Wonderful, it was in my spam. Thanks for the help~.

It was changed from Awaiting Payment to Awaiting Fulfillment (from what they e-mailed me), but the website hasn't been updated yet.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 19, 2010)

It takes a couple days for the site to be updated. Email is what updates the fastest.

And yeah, the spam thing, for some reason, everything sent from ShopTemp, is considered spam for some reason. Just put it on the safe list, and it won't happen again.


----------



## Costello (Nov 19, 2010)

the empty order status page is due to a problem with customers creating 2 accounts for their order somehow...
maybe due to entering their info twice? i dont know... most customers dont have this bug but it happens


----------

